# Gamers in Winston-Salem, NC



## John Desmarais (May 29, 2007)

Hey all, I'm looking for gamers in the Winston-Salem, NC area.  Not necessarily for D&D, but really just about any type of gaming.


John D


----------



## seafoodgod (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm from Graham, and play a little D&D, etc.  I'd love some more info if you are still looking for gamers.  seafoodgod at gmail.  thanks.


----------



## Peruhain (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, just moved to the area and looking for a group myself.  I mostly play D&D, but am willing to consider other games.  I can play or DM.  abatai@yahoo.com


----------



## John Desmarais (Aug 27, 2007)

seafoodgod said:
			
		

> I'm from Graham, and play a little D&D, etc.  I'd love some more info if you are still looking for gamers.  seafoodgod at gmail.  thanks.




That'd be one heck of commute just for a game.

JD


----------



## Peruhain (Aug 27, 2007)

Sniff!  Guess the guys from Graham get all the attention and those of us right here in town don't.    

Hey John, are you still looking for people to play with?  I assume you missed my earlier post, but if you were deliberately ignoring me for some reason, feel free to keep doing so.


----------



## John Desmarais (Aug 28, 2007)

Peruhain said:
			
		

> Sniff!  Guess the guys from Graham get all the attention and those of us right here in town don't.
> 
> Hey John, are you still looking for people to play with?  I assume you missed my earlier post, but if you were deliberately ignoring me for some reason, feel free to keep doing so.




Enworld usually emails me when someone posts a message to the thread - your's got missed.  We're still looking (not quite as desperately as we once were, but we're always interested in meeting local gamers).  Where do you live?  What do you play?


----------



## Peruhain (Aug 30, 2007)

John Desmarais said:
			
		

> Enworld usually emails me when someone posts a message to the thread - your's got missed.  We're still looking (not quite as desperately as we once were, but we're always interested in meeting local gamers).  Where do you live?  What do you play?




I live on the south edge of Winston-Salem, off Peters Creek Pkwy.  I generally play 3.5e D&D and haven't played much else, recently, but I'm willing to try other stuff--Star Wars, d20 Modern, or whatever.  I just don't own the books for any of those games and I'd be a bit of a noob.


----------



## John Desmarais (Sep 2, 2007)

Peruhain said:
			
		

> I live on the south edge of Winston-Salem, off Peters Creek Pkwy.  I generally play 3.5e D&D and haven't played much else, recently, but I'm willing to try other stuff--Star Wars, d20 Modern, or whatever.  I just don't own the books for any of those games and I'd be a bit of a noob.




We're currently playing Fantasy Hero.  You can meet the gang here: http://groups.google.com/group/winston-salem-rpg-group?hl=en


----------



## Peruhain (Sep 21, 2007)

John Desmarais said:
			
		

> We're currently playing Fantasy Hero.  You can meet the gang here: http://groups.google.com/group/winston-salem-rpg-group?hl=en




Thanks for the link!  I'm in now.  I may try out Rowdy's D&D group for starters, just because I'm familiar with the game system and have the necessary books.  Hope to have a chance to meet you at some point too.


----------



## freyar (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I'm not going to commute from Montreal for a game , but I just wanted to say that it's kind of a kick to see my old home town pop up on EN World.


----------

